

Google Flushes Heat From Data Center With Toilet Water - evolution69
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/03/google-sewer-water/?intcid=story_ribbon

======
wanderr
I wonder if it would be feasible to put a data center next to a power plant,
and use the cooling water to raise the temperature of the water flowing in to
the power plant, theoretically it should then take less energy to raise the
temperature high enough to generate steam to power the turbines...

~~~
derekp7
I had thought the same thing about using a power plant's steam output to
preheat the inbound water. Turns out, that bringing water up to just below
boiling is a very small amount of energy, compared to the energy it takes to
boil off that same amount of water. As a demonstration, fill a pot with water
and put it in the stove. Notice that it will start boiling within about 5
minutes, but it takes maybe a half hour to an hour to boil off the whole pot
of water.

~~~
wanderr
Good point. How disappointing!

